# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Thắc mắc về khởi động từ

## zenky1602

Mình đang ráp lại cái tủ điện cho bài bản.

Chạy ra bãi Q8 lượm được 4 con Khởi động từ Mitshubishi S-N10

Search google ra thì nó nói khởi động từ dòng này đã được build-in cái bộ dập nguồn (Surge absorber). Nhưng cuối cái catolog thì lại ghi là "gắn thêm"
 (Attachable).

Mình muốn ráp cho bài bản, khởi động từ, chống nhiễu, nên không thể thiếu cái bộ dập nguồn này.

Mình đã thấy vài anh em trên diễn đàn có dùng khởi động từ trong tủ điện, các anh em cho mình hỏi là các bạn có dùng Surge absorber hay không? và có bạn nào rành về mấy con khởi động từ của mitshubishi như con S-N10 thì nó có sẵn cái dập nguồn chưa nhé.

Thanks các bạn.

----------


## Diyodira

Nó là mạch lọc coil chứ có gì đâu. Bỏ qua cho đỡ đau đầu.
Còn muốn bài bản thì lên goole tra bảng thông số theo nhu cầu của bạn.

----------

zenky1602

----------


## solero

Mình nhặt được mấy con N-10 thì thấy con có con không. Nếu tần suất đóng mở nhiều thì cần, ít chả sao.

----------

